# Hot water manifold (1998 LHD Hymer B584)



## bid (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi. Whilst on our Easter hols we found water on the floor just outside the bottom of our wardrobe. Not at lot to start with and we thought it was an overflow from the dogs water bowl but as more water appeared further investigation was required and to cut a long story short we found that the hot water manifold, made of plastic, from the boiler was leaking. Some tape later and the leak was down to a slow drip into the dogs bowl at least for the hols, but it is clear upon inspection that a new manifold will be required. Upon return to home we have made enquires of Hymer UK, who have always been most helpful, and have advised us that the replacement manifold is easy - but expensive; and that it's now replaced by a brass one and that the parts you'll need are as follows, 1 Brass manifold, 3 Brass offshoots and 2 Brass Blanks at a total cost of £76.87 inc vat. On top of that we are advised that we might need drain valve, which will no doubt cost more. The point of this post is does anyone know of a cheaper alternative which does not involve me having to make something as that is something I am not good at all!?

Many thanks


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

If you're venturing into France then any of the Bricos (French B&Q type stores) stock brass manifolds and the necessary connections, can't quote prices though without going for a look but I would think will be less than you've been quoted.


----------



## bid (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi and thanks for the info but I can't see me going to France anytime soon but thanks anyway.


----------



## Bobfiggis (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi

Have you looked at either of these posts?

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-104232

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-103478

I know one talks about making something (and you say you are not too keen) but they may give you a lead.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Hi bid, had a look at our local brico whilst I was in there today a 3 outlet is €11 and 4 outlet €14, they have threaded ins and outs, if your stuck and you gave me exactly what you need I would be prepared to get them for you and get them to you. I'll be coming to the UK next week for a few days, if any help.


----------



## bid (Sep 19, 2005)

Firstly I want to say a big thank you to John for his very generous and thoughtful offer which was very much appreciated. Its nice to know what a great lot people use this forum. However I am going along the lines of making one up after reading the other posts in this topic and advice from Peter Hambledon. Nevertheless I am very grateful for the kind offer.

Bid


----------

